# How old is your oldest goat?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just thought it'd be fun to see how old everyone's goats are...I'll start 

Heidi, my nubian doe, is 5 years old as is my Boer wether, Booker. They are my oldest goats.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Almost ten months old.. :laugh:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our doe Sweetie, she is 5yrs old. She is the herd queen


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh: Well, it's a start! Emzi


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

My oldest doe is a LaMancha named Violet she will be 9 this February. She has given me over 15 kids! She use to be herd queen but some daughters of the goat that was herd queen first came along last year, and now she is the low goat in that pen.

BUT, when moved in with the younger girls she was so nasty I could not leave her there without fear of losing a bunch of babies so back with the others.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My oldest goat is Jeter. He will be 14 in March.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Daisy. I'm guessing between 3-4 years old. Before I had a 6-7 year old Alpine doe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> My oldest doe is a LaMancha named Violet she will be 9 this February. She has given me over 15 kids! She use to be herd queen but some daughters of the goat that was herd queen first came along last year, and now she is the low goat in that pen.
> 
> BUT, when moved in with the younger girls she was so nasty I could not leave her there without fear of losing a bunch of babies so back with the others.


:shock: Fifteen kids...whoooeee :cowboy:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> My oldest goat is Jeter. He will be 14 in March.


He's so gentle looking...have you had him all his life?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, I bottle raised him from 6 weeks old. He is very sweet and still loves to get out hiking.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is awesome


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch (Dec 2, 2013)

Pikachu, age 11 monthsxD


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 9 year old Boer doe that is bred and due to kid mid March. Then I have a coming 6 year old Saanen and Alpine doe.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Our wether brothers just turned 10 years old. They are such sweeties!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Aggie will be nine in March. She and her daughter are my "starter" goats; an experienced mother with plenty of people experience, and her spoiled princess of a daughter, here to teach me Goat 101. I've only had her for six months. If she is indeed pregnant, she'll be teaching me Kidding 101.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My Snappy is four.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My oldest doe is 10, almost 11. She is bred and due April 16th


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My oldest that I know for sure the age just turned 8 ......but I do have a unknown aged doe that only has 3 teeth and part of her horn is falling apart......she's old and worthless but I love her


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Rachel is my oldest. She will be three on March 28th.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My oldest that I know the birthday on is almost 11. I have a Boer doe who I think is at least that old, if not more.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Our oldest would be our three Alpines, age 5, all within a month or two. :lol: Not sure how that happened, two have the same sire and were born the same day to different dams, but the other is totally unrelated.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Troy my oldest goat, 4 years old!!!:shades:


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

My 2 oldest are zoey and taylor they are two years old born the same day and are not related at all!!


----------



## Lilfunnyfarm (Sep 29, 2013)

My oldest is an almost 9 year old Pygmy wether. He is ornery, but we have a special bond. Him and his sister were the first animals we bought when we moved to our property...they have not been the last ones though much to my husband's dismay lol!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My oldest is Peppermint, she will be 3 on the 26th. Yeah, not so old... I thought I had some pics of her on my phone, but I don't. I'll be taking some Christmas pics tomorrow


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Love the pic of Rachel sooooo precious!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My oldest goat died at 16, then the second oldest just passed away a month or so ago and she was 13 and the next one is going to be 13 in March.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

usamagoat said:


> Troy my oldest goat, 4 years old!!!:shades:


He is beautiful!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Rachel is my oldest. She will be three on March 28th.


Lol...she is getting a bit grey!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so far Jeter is the oldest _known_ living goat! Could be Jessica84's 3 toothed, one horned goat but we can't be sure...lol...

Sweetgoats so far has reported the oldest goat at 16, but has passed....

I can't imagine having a goat that long! That's great!

Anyone else?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a mixed nubian doe she is around 7-8!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have an 11 year old FB boer Doe, still having good kids, never had a kidding issue and still has all her front teeth.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^Lol...........sure they're real? Maybe she snuck a trip to the ortho doc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HaHa, they are real. :smile::laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My oldest doe passed on in early August, Bootsie was 13 years and 2 months old when she left me, she was my first here and the start of my little herd.

My current oldest is Binkey, she will turn 9 on May 7, 2014 and is currently due to freshen mid February 
I have 2 who are 4 years(Murphy and Penny), 1 at 3 years(Crisp), 1 at 7 years (Angel), 2 at 6 years(Teddy & Heidi) 1 at 10 months(Maggie) and 1 at 7 months(Boris)


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> He is beautiful!


THANK YOU!

He is a pedigree anglonubian!!!:type:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Liz~ you have all ages  Sorry about Bootsie...I know she was special to you. :hug:

usamagoat~ I want one....I just love the coloring...can you tell me what makes them different?


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Our Nubian doe, Elsie is sixteen and we have five others that are fourteen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Our Nubian doe, Elsie is sixteen and we have five others that are fourteen.


Whoa! Move over Jeter! Competition's rough!!

Congrats on keeping them all going for so long....have you had them all since birth?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are they all does? They usually live a bit longer then wethers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aha...I was not aware of that....now curious if hers are does...


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Our oldest doe will be 18 this year. Her name is lady virginia. She came to us at the age of 14. She was born in 1995! We aren't even completely sure of her breed. I think she is a San Clemente nigerian dwarf x. Love her to death and she can still chew her food!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! are you sure of her age?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My oldest goat cupcake is 9. The other ones. Dinky,brownie girl,Clarissa are 8 and snow boots is 7 and my newest sassy she's gonna be a year old in February.


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

Willie is my oldest he is 5 or 6 he is a Boer x


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

He is handsome!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Willie is a looker! :-D


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

Little Willie is our oldest...he will be 2 May 1st.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

My oldest is 6-7.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

miohippus said:


> Willie is my oldest he is 5 or 6 he is a Boer x


What a looker


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I have two very old goats, actually I just lost Jax in August he would have been 14 December 9th and Jasper that turned 14 December 10th.

Jax









Jasper


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute boys


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

My old guy is 22. His brother passes 2 years ago at 20. Funny thing is he's best friends with my youngest 2 that are 7 months


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

22 is amazing!!!! I can only hope I have jasper that long....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! That's the oldest so far!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know goats lived that long. That's wonderful!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I sadly don't know how much longer he has. He's been limping, I do have him on some aspirin and give him banamine. I've been lucky with him and his brother. I did look it up the record is 23 years. Dale is a large pygmy and very sweet. This really cold snap seems rougher on him but he still holds his own. I'll see if I can post a pic


----------



## miohippus (Sep 3, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> What a looker


Thanks, he follows me around the pasture when i go out there he is my buddy.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Being 22, how are his teeth. Not his front but his molars for grinding up hay. I began to see issues with mine around 11 and 12 years old. I put there hay through a leaf shredder do is easier for them.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

His teeth aren't to bad considering. He has no problems eating hay or his handful of grain that he's always gotten. And he has free range of the farm all day so grazes at will.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woooow!

My doe, Gypsy, will be eight in March. This was her last year kidding. We love our Gypsy girl so much, she is the glue of the goat herd, and she is responsible for sparking my love of them. She blessed me with Patti. She as so much personality, her body can hardly contain it. A bit of a devil on the milkstand, but she is my special, precious doe, and she is my mom and little sister's favorite. She will always be with us, Lord willing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, she's adorable! Are you really milking her into a coffee cup?!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow! are you sure of her age?


Yup! The guy we got her from got her from someone as a kid newly weaned. She is a bad mother so we don't breed her she is just going to live our her days in happiness.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine is a Nubian and alpine mix and she is 7 years old


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Purebred Reg. Nubian doe 14yrs old and still going!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So nice to hear of so many that are over 10


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Aww, she's adorable! Are you really milking her into a coffee cup?!


Yes! We always milk into mugs, then empty the mugs into a mason jar with a strainer. Works well and minimizes the milk loss, lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just picture doing that with big ol' Heidi...she gives a bout a half gallon a milking and it would likely splash all over the place  

Good idea though! I may improvise that with my FF this year...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

BTW....love your milking room!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We have a young herd right now. Bella is our oldest at 3 years old. 

I'm impressed with all the old goats here. LOL. That didn't come out right.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> We have a young herd right now. Bella is our oldest at 3 years old.
> 
> I'm impressed with all the old goats here. LOL. That didn't come out right.


:slapfloor:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My oldest goat is Helen; she'll be 5 in January.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of Trixie, my oldest goat
14yr. old






Purebred Reg. Nubian doe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love her deep red color


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

She looks like a young goat. Wow. I hope my guys live that long. .


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

She is very pretty! Love her color!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

We got her a year ago, free from an older lady down the road. Her feet were in terrible condition ( still recovering ) and her coat was patchy in places  but since she has been here those things have been changing


----------

